# Unit 67 pedal - add more tastiness to your sound



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Demo by an Edmonton guy........


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Nothing against Pete per se because I love his playing and his music and incredible ear for tone but I always find it frustrating when pedal reviewers don't set the volume to unity for their on/off comparisons. Without being there in the room and putting the guitar in your own hands it really makes a viewer have a difficult time determining how much of the difference that you hear is coming from the pedal itself and how much of that difference is simply due to the stronger signal which makes the amp behave differently. I find it frustrating because I don't watch pedal reviews to see the guy play. I watch them to hopefully learn if a pedal may possibly be of some benefit to me. Without volume at unity any sonic difference I hear on the computer is essentially meaningless.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

I don't believe they have an 1176 in that box.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> Nothing against Pete per se because I love his playing and his music and incredible ear for tone but I always find it frustrating when pedal reviewers don't set the volume to unity for their on/off comparisons. Without being there in the room and putting the guitar in your own hands it really makes a viewer have a difficult time determining how much of the difference that you hear is coming from the pedal itself and how much of that difference is simply due to the stronger signal which makes the amp behave differently. I find it frustrating because I don't watch pedal reviews to see the guy play. I watch them to hopefully learn if a pedal may possibly be of some benefit to me. Without volume at unity any sonic difference I hear on the computer is essentially meaningless.


Interesting. Sounded pretty close to Unity to me. Doesn't a Compression pedal raise the lower volumes and alter dynamics depending on the setting? I think it's a fairly accurate representation of the Clean to pedal sound in unity.

Anyways, sounds like a pretty sweet Compression pedal there.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

You didn't hear a volume increase as soon as the pedal was engaged?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> You didn't hear a volume increase as soon as the pedal was engaged?


Yeah, but I figure that's the Compressor doing it's job, so I guess he should've turned the level down a touch to compensate. Either that or he kinda gets paid to demonstarte the pedal and not the PT100 and Suhr guitar....lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

I wonder what the going rate is to get a Pete Thorn to hawk a pedal. Those guys play so well anything they use sounds like I need it. He is even threatening to put this one on his pedalboard.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> ... he kinda gets paid to demonstarte the pedal and not the PT100 and Suhr guitar


In that case, he has not done his job. Nothing can be trusted about the tone comparison of that pedal because it wasn't done at unity. There's no way to be sure (without trying for yourself) how much was the pedal and how much was the amp. He's done a disservice to the pedal. Don't get me wrong, I like Pete a lot but this doesn't wash for me. He's not the first one to do it. Lots of reviewers are guilty of it and it's really too bad because it makes the review meaningless.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> In that case, he has not done his job. Nothing can be trusted about the tone comparison of that pedal because it wasn't done at unity. There's no way to be sure (without trying for yourself) how much was the pedal and how much was the amp. He's done a disservice to the pedal. Don't get me wrong, I like Pete a lot but this doesn't wash for me. He's not the first one to do it. Lots of reviewers are guilty of it and it's really too bad because it makes the review meaningless.


Sounds like you'll have to try one out for yourself I guess. Good luck.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Nah.
I've tried enough "placebo" effect units in my life already.


----------

